# Formby power station, April 2010



## ceejam (Oct 21, 2010)

History pinched form Formby Civic Society.

The Liverpool to Southport railway line opened in 1848, using steam locomotives. In 1902, the decision was made for the line to become electrified. As the supply of domestic electric power was at a very early stage of development, at this time, the Company had to supply its own power.
The building that was to contain the power station was erected in Formby on the banks of the River Alt, by Thomas Croft and Sons of Preston. The building was 280 feet long and divided into 2 bays, the first part was 65 feet wide and contained the boiler section. THe other section, also 65 feet wide, contained the machinery and was traversed by overhead electric cranes.
Coal was brought in from Wigan in gravity hopper wagons.
The power station ceased producing electricity in 1946. The building remained empty until 1955, when it was taken over by Ross Insulation Products, who remained there until 1978. In the 1980's it converted to making moulded plastic products and was described at this time as an "active Formby Factory surrounded by fields, a mile from the dunes and shore, standing solid and foursquare against the winds of the Irish Sea"

Not the most pleasing building on the eye, but the bright sunlight made for some nice sun beams shots in the dark dusty interior. I'm not really a graffiti fan, but in this case it brightened up an otherwise dark dingy building.
Visited with evilnoodle and dog noodle ( our staffie, Maysie).

Then
(borrowed from Science and Society website)












Now
















Thanks for looking

Oh and one of Dog noodle


----------



## evilnoodle (Oct 22, 2010)

Some of mine.


----------

